# Baby Pigeon in Las Vegas



## kmierta (Mar 1, 2008)

This baby was brought to me by a stranger. I typically deal with parrots. 



Is it old enough to self-feed? He let out a healthy buy watery poop when he first got to me, but his crop is pretty empty. I don't want to syringe feed him if it's not needed, as I'm not even sure I know the right way to do this. Can someone please offer advice?

Thank you.
Karen


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I think he is a bit too young to hand feed him defrosted peas.
Check this link. HE NEEDS kAYTTE EXACT.
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm

Thank you for taking him into your care.


----------



## kmierta (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you for your reply Dima. I have parrot baby bird formula. I will try that. I am always afraid to do this because I'm scared I will get it down their windpipe. But I will give this one a little bit at a time and let it swallow him/herself.

Your link didn't work for me, but I think it may be similar to the parrot hand feeding formula...

He seems healthy and strong. Was preening himself when he didn't know I was looking.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Do not tube feed him. Your pigeon looks close to three weeks.
Since the link didn't work , here's the description i am pasting from the page:



Hungry pigeon, empty crop

This method only works for squeakers.

Check that the crop has emptied.

The crop is like a bag that hangs under the skin. The pigeon stores food in it before digestion.

An empty crop will hang flat.

The crop must be allowed to empty completely at least once every 24 hours.

Cut the tip off a feeding syringe.

The syringe size varies with the age of the pigeon.

Start with a 5ml syringe.

Feed 1cc of very thin formula (eg Kaytee Exact) using 1 part formula to 5 parts water.

Feed 1cc every 2 hours at days 1 - 2

3cc every 3 hours for days 3-4

10-11cc every 5 hours days 5-7, thickening the formula every time.

By day 20 they should be taking 30-40 ml 3 times a day from a 60ml syringe.

Quantities are guidelines only. Crop sizes vary so feed carefully stopping to let the pigeon breathe and to check how [full the crop is.]



Fill syringe with formula.

Ensure that no air bubbles form. Small soaked seeds can be mixed in to the formula by day 14.


Cover tip of tube with fabric.

I use a self adhesive support bandage, some cut a piece out of a balloon and use that.


Cut a small hole in the fabric.
Final result 

Slurp

Serve at wrist temperature.

It is much safer to put the syringe into a mug of hot water or under a hot tap than to use the microwave to warm it.

Microwaving can leave pockets of very hot formula which will scald the baby's crop.

Persuade pigeon to insert beak in hole. It will soon start slurping.

Depress the end of the syringe gently to keep [] food [at the end of the tube so the baby can eat at it's own pace. Be careful not to force food so fast it could be inhaled, which would likely be fatal.]

Cushiony crop

After feeding, the crop should feel soft and cushiony.

Do not overfeed or crop will stretch and sag forming a fold that traps food in it.



Wipe down

The baby will usually get a lot of formula on it. This should be wiped off with a damp towel.

The feeding equipment should be sterilised before re-use



Maddie empty crop

This is a much younger pigeon being fed with the same technique.

At the start of the feed her crop is empty.



Maddie full crop

This is the same pigeon after a good feed.

Her crop is plump and cushiony but not overfull.

Satisfied baby

The pigeons in the photo are being hand fed because they were thrown from the nest early, both show signs of being pecked.

Daily weighing will keep track of their progress.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

..........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Karen, sent you an e-mail with a contact in your area who can help.

Terry


----------



## Talertime (May 16, 2018)

I have a young pigeon- not a baby but not an adult either- with an injured wing that is unable to fly that has found refuge on the side of my house. I want to take her in but the people I live with won’t allow it under any circumstance. I’ve provided water and seed for her in the meantime, but she’s easy prey for lurking predators and I fear for her safety. Does anyone know of anyone/anywhere in the Las Vegas area that can take her and rehabilitate & release her back into the wild- only keeping her under the circumstances that she cannot be rehabilitated that will not euthanize unless it’s absolutely necessary.....? At last resort just anyone that can help point me in the right direction. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hope you can find someone to take him, as he won't be safe out there. He may not even know how to eat on his own yet, in which case just leaving him seed and water isn't going to help him. He may need hand feeding.
This post may get more attention by starting a new thread. This is a 5 year old thread. I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------

